# CultTVMan is the new sixties Aurora Hobby Shop



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Remember the neighborhood Aurora Hobby Shop with factory built-ups on the shelves and stacks of sealed model kits? CultTVMan's website is the new neighborhood hobby shop.

I think the website would look nice if there was a photoshop of an old hobby store with a Aurora, Moebius, Monarch displays with the name "CultTVMan" on the outdoor sign.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I kinda like the way it is. Thanks though!

Steve


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Remember the neighborhood Aurora Hobby Shop with factory built-ups on the shelves and stacks of sealed model kits? CultTVMan's website is the new neighborhood hobby shop.
> 
> I think the website would look nice if there was a photoshop of an old hobby store with a Aurora, Moebius, Monarch displays with the name "CultTVMan" on the outdoor sign.


I give you a 5.6 on the brown noser meter. Good try though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll go for a higher score, Admiral! 
Steve, the Aurora Penguin decals arrived yesterday. Man, that was quick!! That's great service! I'll definitely be ordering again!Thanks very much.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Chris.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the kind words!

Steve


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> I'll go for a higher score, Admiral!
> Steve, the Aurora Penguin decals arrived yesterday. Man, that was quick!! That's great service! I'll definitely be ordering again!Thanks very much.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


4.5 for non originality. Sorry.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That figures!! I can't win, lose, or break even!! 

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BatToys said:


> I think the website would look nice if there was a photoshop of an old hobby store with a Aurora, Moebius, Monarch displays with the name "CultTVMan" on the outdoor sign.


Oh, yeah!?

Well, I think Steve ought to use his *face *as the logo! 

Wait, uh, _never mind! _ 

(I think I'm going to be sick!) :drunk:



:jest:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok thread closed - This was off topic to begin with and is not going in the right direction.
Time to move on!

Dave


----------

